# was muss ich machen?



## Private Joker (20. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich habe vom Kollegen Datein geschickt bekommen und der meint da müsste ich was brennen, aber ich hab 4 Datein,
***.ccd
***.cue ------> ist wohl jedem klar
***.img ------> ist wohl auch jedem klar
***.sub

Also die Image-Datei und Cue-Datei sind mir klar aber was muss ich mit dem Rest machen?


----------



## JoKne (20. Juni 2004)

Versuch doch einfach mal die Dateien mit Nero zu öffnen.
Wenn du dann ein für Nero kompatibles format gewählt hast kannste brenne, die restlichen dateien sind dann egal.

Wenn das nicht klappt, saug dir mal Isobuster und extrahier einfach jede Datei einzeln und brenn sie dann auf cd, das müsste dann auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das sich in den Image Dateieen "Freeware" befindet :>


----------



## Uranus (26. Juni 2004)

das is ein CD Image von CloneCD

Das kann man am einfachsten mit CloneCD selber (wird aber nicht mehr vertrieben soweit ich weiss) oder mit Alcohol120% brennen.
Die .cue Datei kannst du im Prinzip auch löschen die gehört eigentlich nicht zu dem Format


----------

